# Need blue prints for disbudding BOX



## Guest (Jun 1, 2008)

Does anybody have a blueprint for a homemade disbudding BOX? REALLY need one bad. Thanks Tammy.


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

*Re: Need blue prints for disbudding stand*

do you mean box??


----------



## Rose (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: Need blue prints for disbudding stand*

http://fiascofarm.com/goats/disbudding.htm


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

*Re: Need blue prints for disbudding stand*

Hoggers I think has plans and the neck holders


----------



## stacy adams (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: Need blue prints for disbudding stand*

Too bad your so far away, I'd give you the box I have. I was made to Hoeggers specifications, but at a week old, they can suck their heads right into the hole.. It just didn't work for me. Right now, the only one using it is a Carolina Wren, who's fledged out batches of chicks out of it the last couple of years. :sigh


----------



## KJFarm (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: Need blue prints for disbudding stand*

I have the aluminum head piece from Hoegger and my box is about 25 years old!!! It's held many kids in all those years :lol It's about to get rebuilt, the plywood is worn out.


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2008)

*Re: Need blue prints for disbudding stand*

Thanks, will check out info. Tammy

Thank you all so much. Now I can Make one. :biggrin Tammy


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

*Re: Need blue prints for disbudding stand*



stacy adams said:


> Too bad your so far away, I'd give you the box I have. I was made to Hoeggers specifications, but at a week old, they can suck their heads right into the hole.. It just didn't work for me. Right now, the only one using it is a Carolina Wren, who's fledged out batches of chicks out of it the last couple of years. :sigh


Stacy I'll buy that box from you. after the wrens hatch.


----------



## Little Moon (Dec 29, 2007)

*Re: Need blue prints for disbudding stand*

I thought about making one, but I know it woould never get done at my house. So I was going to buy one. Any suggestions? Hoeggers? Caprine Supply? Anyone else???

Anne


----------



## Chaty (Oct 25, 2007)

*Re: Need blue prints for disbudding stand*

A freind said to take a barrel and cut holes for the legs and some supports for it to be stable and then when you are ready to disbud you just put their legs in the holes on the barrel and straddle them and they really cant go anywhere and its easier than the box type disbudding box. I am going to type and make the barrel type cause if they cant get the legs to help them they cant go anywhere. She said she hasnt ever had any problems with it. I have Nigi's, LM and soon Nubians so I guess I will need different types and places for holes in the barrel. Gonna give it a try. I have the head piece from Hoeggers and made my box but with Nigis its too big and with the LM they can almost get out :crazy so going to try this barrle as I have plenty around here. She said the smaller type barrel works better.


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2008)

*Re: Need blue prints for disbudding stand*

We're gonna make our headpiece, we're pretty crafty around here. I have til next spring to get one made so I am getting a game plan. Yesterday was our first time ever doing it ourselves. Rod said if the vet had walked up at that moment and offered to do it for $50.00 he would have taken him up on it. I told him I'm trying to save us the money and to have the vet do it all the time is bunk...it costs too much when there are more than one. Anyway it wasn't a pretty job, we didn't get down low enough so we'll have problems, but HEY WE DID IT! Had about 4 stoogies afterwards and thats why it was done yesterday. Now I know I need box or something better. Seriously considering the barrel, but I am making a box. Tammy


----------



## Chaty (Oct 25, 2007)

*Re: Need blue prints for disbudding stand*

:crazy The first 1's are always the hardest...I started doing it on the wethers first as gunnnie pigs...did fairly well and moved on to the loelings and bucks. Bucks are the hardest to do in my opinion, but the more you do the better you will get and save money also.


----------



## susie (Oct 28, 2007)

*Re: Need blue prints for disbudding stand*

And sometimes those Vets do not know how to dis-bud-- you end up with scurs anyways!! My hubby does an a-1 job, but it does take a little getting used to doing. start out on ones you don't care about the results so much
Trim the hair off the bud to help you see better and keep your iron hot.

Susie


----------

